# Is a Mercedes Sprinter Passenger Van Uber Approved?



## Tom Pierce

Hi everyone,

I was curious if anyone knew if a Mercedes Sprinter Passenger Van was Uber accepted or not?


----------



## rtaatl

Highly doubt it, yet those things are highly economically not feasible for doing Uber. Ever seen what the maintenance bill is....not worth an XL or even a Black rate. No wonder operators charge around $150/hr


----------



## elelegido

The question is why? I took a ride on Lyft this week and the mpg readout on this guy's huge Nissan 4x4 said 16 mpg. Then I was at the Uber center and saw a guy roll up for a vehicle inspection in one of those jacked up king cab V8 pickups, lol. Why???


----------



## rtaatl

elelegido said:


> The question is why? I took a ride on Lyft this week and the mpg readout on this guy's huge Nissan 4x4 said 16 mpg. Then I was at the Uber center and saw a guy roll up for a vehicle inspection in one of those jacked up king cab V8 pickups, lol. Why???


I think some people are bored and do this for entertainment.


----------



## dirtylee

Passenger vans are explicitly banned by uber.


----------



## Frontier Guy

I get 14 to 15 mpg in my Nissan pickup, there are a couple of people in my area doing this with fullsize pickups, a couple of F-150 's and Ram 1500's, I know they are getting about the same mpg as me, I wouldn't want to do it with lower numbers.


----------



## DCBlackCar

dirtylee said:


> Passenger vans are explicitly banned by uber.


Not true. Minivans are allowed. They qualify as UberX and UberXL.


----------



## Bill Collector

rtaatl said:


> I think some people are bored and do this for entertainment.


Nothing beats getting entertained and being paid for it; albeit peanuts. We have Uber X drivers driving Hummer and Lexus as well.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I've gotta believe most the people doing this in a big truck are just trying to grab the sign on bonuses .


----------

